# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Dünyanın en eski bileziği Altayda bulundu - Güney Türkistan

## ceydaaa

altay_bilezik_1.jpgDünyanın en eski bileziği Sibirya bölgesinde bulundu. Tarihçilere göre bilezik en az 45-50 bin yıl öncesine ait. Akademisyenler, Sibiryada ortaya çıkarılan taş devrine ait eserlerin, insanlık tarihinin yeniden yazılmasına katkı sağlayacağını söylüyorlar.

Rusya Bilimler Akademisine bağlı Sibirya ve Uzakdoğu Halklarının Kültür ve Tarih Müzesinde geçtiğimiz aylarda Altay bölgesinde bulunan tarihi eserler sergilendi. Gazetecilere eserleri tanıtan müze yetkilileri ve akademisyenler, tarihi eşyaların ilk taş devrine ait olduğunu belirtti. Müzedeki eserler arasında bulunan dünyanın en eski bileziği ise ilgi odağı oldu. Rus akademisyenler,

Bileziğin yaşı en az 45-50 bin, Altay bölgesindeki Denisova mağarasında bulundu diye tanıttı


Geçtiğimiz aylarda Denisovo mağarasında taş devrinde yaşayan bir insana ait diş ve kemik de bulunmuştu. Rus resmi Kultura televizyonuna göre, DNA analizleri diş ve kemiğin bilim dünyasında şimdiye kadar ortaya çıkarılan eski insanların kemik ve diş yapısına uymuyor.

Rusya Bilimler Akademisine bağlı Sibirya Arkeoloji Enstitüsü Başkan Yardımcısı Mihail Şunkov, Bu diş bilim dünyasında bilinenlerden daha kadim diye iddia ediyor. Basında çıkan haberlerde, artık Denisova insanı diye tarihte yeni bir sayfa açılması gerektiği de ifade edildi. Akademisyenlere göre, Denisova insanı 48-30 bin yıl önce yaşamış. Şunkov ise Denisova insanı nı daha iyi araştırabilmek için bilimsel çalışmaları artıracaklarını kaydetti.

----------

